# Claiming you bought a "lost" winning lotto ticket ....



## aj47 (Oct 28, 2017)

Say you always play the same numbers (your family's birth dates or whatever) and the week they're drawn, you can't find your winning ticket, but the lotto commission says the ticket was sold where you habitually buy yours, etc.

Is there a way you can try to claim you lost the ticket and should be awarded?  What proof(s) do you need to bring forward?


----------



## escorial (Oct 28, 2017)

In the UK
.no ticket no prize..there are many people who can prove where and when they bought it but Camelot who run the lottery will not pay out and any unclaimed prize after 6 months will go into the charity pot...by law


----------



## Winston (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah, the way I understand it, it's like a legal document. 
You have to present the endorsed ticket to the Lottery Commission.  Without the paper, with your Hancock, you have nothing.


----------

